# 4way jrod nozzles



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I just received a set of nozzles and a 4way holder from Pressure Tek,. I tried to call the office but they were closed. My question is do I need to put teflon tape on the nozzle threads before putting them into the holder. I have done some plumbing before and my instict is that they will leak without it.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

it doesn't hurt.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

They should all be high pressure fittings. Teflon tape doesn't mean squat at 3000+psi. If its gonna leak, tape won't stop it 

I like to tape just so that they don't corrode as easily, and come apart nicer when the time comes.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't tape them just cranked them in tight. The seem to drip a little.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would have put some tape on it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Yes on the tape. I always get leaks when I don't use it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> They should all be high pressure fittings. Teflon tape doesn't mean squat at 3000+psi. If its gonna leak, tape won't stop it
> 
> I like to tape just so that they don't corrode as easily, and come apart nicer when the time comes.


Tape only allows you to get more turns on the threads anyways. :thumbsup:


----------

